# My Smiths deluxe and smiths empire help with dates



## Sands (Aug 6, 2019)

Hi all,

I have two smiths watches I have inherited and would like some information on dates etc if someone can point me in the right direction.







The deluxe is 15 jewel waterproof and anti magnetic.

serial isC323238. Mid fifties I think?

empire is 5jewel shockproof no visible serial.

Any help advice will be appreciated.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## ZenArcade (Aug 17, 2016)

Seems to be in pretty bad condition for an inherited watch. The crystal needs replacing and the bracelet seems a bit tired. The case seems to be in good condition but its hard to see how the dial really is. The second one is one of the later Smiths watches one of the lugs seems quite corroded.

A good service and replacement crystal seems the best option for both of these as well as new straps.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

the de luxe is the better watch. It is model A420 and was in the 1957-1960 catalogues, but they state a blue dial (they are B&W drawn pictures so I can not be sure)

The empire 5 jewel pin pallet is model YT383 and was only in the 1960 catalogue.


----------



## Sands (Aug 6, 2019)

scottswatches said:


> the de luxe is the better watch. It is model A420 and was in the 1957-1960 catalogues, but they state a blue dial (they are B&W drawn pictures so I can not be sure)
> 
> The empire 5 jewel pin pallet is model YT383 and was only in the 1960 catalogue.


 It's a black/bronze colour from what I can tell. Thanks for the info.



ZenArcade said:


> Seems to be in pretty bad condition for an inherited watch. The crystal needs replacing and the bracelet seems a bit tired. The case seems to be in good condition but its hard to see how the dial really is. The second one is one of the later Smiths watches one of the lugs seems quite corroded.
> 
> A good service and replacement crystal seems the best option for both of these as well as new straps.


 The condition of the Crystal isn't the best but will look at polishing out the scratches. I did notice one in similar condition selling on eBay with an engraved back for a £200+. Was quite surprised considering the condition.


----------



## stdape (Mar 9, 2018)

Problem with E-Bay dealers ask way too much, will probably not sell. The Watches are a bit worn, but a bit of TLC, should tidy them up.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Sands said:


> It's a black/bronze colour from what I can tell. Thanks for the info.
> 
> The condition of the Crystal isn't the best but will look at polishing out the scratches. I did notice one in similar condition selling on eBay with an engraved back for a £200+. Was quite surprised considering the condition.


 Asking and getting are two different things i'm afraid , I would imagine the one on eBay is gold if the back is engraved too ?

That might explain the ambitious asking price a little more ?

You can polish out even quite deep scratches in the crystal using 600 grit wet and dry then 1200 and finish off with polywatch , as long as it is not cracked or has stress fractures it will come up like new :thumbsup:


----------



## Sands (Aug 6, 2019)

andyclient said:


> Asking and getting are two different things i'm afraid , I would imagine the one on eBay is gold if the back is engraved too ?
> 
> That might explain the ambitious asking price a little more ?
> 
> You can polish out even quite deep scratches in the crystal using 600 grit wet and dry then 1200 and finish off with polywatch , as long as it is not cracked or has stress fractures it will come up like new :thumbsup:


 Yes asking and getting are two different things. The item no was 153587713739. It does look very similar to my one. Started at £10. I've managed to polish it up and looking at it looks quite good. I may list on eBay starting at £1 and see where it ends up. Would rather it go to someone that would appreciate it more than I will. These watches have been kept in a box for a few years now so f someone would appreciate one I would rather that.


----------



## andyclient (Aug 1, 2009)

Sands said:


> Yes asking and getting are two different things. The item no was 153587713739﻿. It does look very similar to my one. Started at £10. I've managed to polish it up and looking at it looks quite good. I may list on eBay starting at £1 and see where it ends up. Would rather it go to someone that would appreciate it more than I will. These watches have been kept in a box for a few years now so f someone would appreciate one I would rather that.


 £274 that's just mental , best I stick my boxed 9k gold one one there then :swoon: The watch world has gone crazy


----------



## stdape (Mar 9, 2018)

Smiths Watches have started to rise in price, but as an inheritance, why not clean it up and keep them. Sentimental Value is priceless.


----------

